# Market Research For New Device: " The Dilzer "



## godsahn (Sep 14, 2011)

A few of us conjured up this idea during a light show at the BIG UP festival this past summer. It was raining hard, and as a result fractal patterns were created. We then overheard a female comment on how it got her excited>>>

The basic premise is to combine a dildo with a laser, hence the nameilzer. We're talking about the highest powered hand held laser on the market.....not some $7.99 rinky-dink laser pointer. And after an extensive stint in the sex shop industry, my knowledge of dildo's is pretty up to date. So why not combine the two? You could slip the laser in and out through the pee hole. We figured if it was permanently stationed in the dildo it might cause women to go sterile or worse. Again, this idea is in the early stages....I'm just curious for any feedback. Opinions & modifications are welcome!


----------



## earthowl (Sep 14, 2011)

i like how  came out of name: Dizler


----------



## pigpen (Sep 14, 2011)

shoulda kept this on the DL until you got a patent, someone might steal this marvelous idea.


----------



## TheHawk (Sep 14, 2011)

yea i'm already creating the Wangzer, sorry bro beat ya to it. Plus, it microwaves hot pockets, as well as vaginas.


----------



## dprogram (Sep 14, 2011)

TheHawk said:


> yea i'm already creating the Wangzer, sorry bro beat ya to it. Plus, it microwaves hot pockets, as well as vaginas.


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## earthowl (Sep 15, 2011)

are you drunk?


----------



## Coloraduh (Sep 15, 2011)

godsahn this is truly a technological breakthrough! But I'd have to agree with pigpen about keeping this on the DL. What if this technology fell into the hands of Iran, the Russians, or even worse the Chinese? All I have to say is if World War III is fought with Dilzer's, then World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.


----------

